# Why so many small business owners are confused about online advertising



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

This picture says it all! The online advertising marketplace is extremely, extremely segmented with so many different players, it can get confusing even for those involved with this professionally. Hiring a professional, ethically run online local advertising agency is often the best choice (ps - in no way am I endorsing any of the companies in the previous link, just providing a good list of ethical companies folks could use. Both I and GeorgeZ are using folks from that list).


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

It definitely can be overwhelming.


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

We do our SEO/SEM in house and it is overwhelming but it saves me a ton of money and we do it pretty well. We never have a down day and have at least 3 jobs minimum at all times.

charlotte nc painting contractor | kannapolis nc painting company


----------

